# Any plans for a car registry here?



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Is anyone thinking about adding a car registry to this site?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

We already have a registry we can use. I'll look into getting it set up for you guys.

You can see the software in action at Sentra.net or SE-R.net.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Scott said:


> *We already have a registry we can use. I'll look into getting it set up for you guys.
> 
> You can see the software in action at Sentra.net or SE-R.net. *



We try to be as interactive as possible... we are looking into several upgrades. 

We would also like to let everyone know that we are available to anyone that would like to ask questions or make suggestions. If you guys would like anything changed or added, please drop Scott or myself a PM....if it's related to the forums Scott is your man, if it concerns NissanPerformanceMag...contact me..

We will be intergrating the forums and NPM a little more in the coming months. Along with member registry, free stuff...etc...

We are also looking for volunteers to help out with additional Altima content in NPM... ie... tracking down features, new products...etc..or if you would simply like to have your car considered for a feature.. 

please drop me a line at [email protected]


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

How's that for cool...

samitla.ten was hell compared to this...


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *How's that for cool...
> 
> samitla.ten was hell compared to this... *


Ruben.. word  Hmmm our own webmaster doesn't even drive a Nissan.. go figure..


----------

